# Age of sexual maturity?



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie was 9 months old yesterday. He's already been getting frisky with my pant leg and one of his toys, but he's only done it a couple of times. Two days ago, we were watching TV, which he normally does by just snuggling with me and demanding scritches, and he was very, very grouchy. Nipped me several times and squawked at me, and he never does that. He's the most agreeable bird I have, usually. So I thought, here we go, he's gonna turn into a teenager on me.  That's okay and to be expected, but he hasn't been grumpy since then, so is he there or not? And once he does reach maturity, how long will he be grumpy until his hormones settle down and he's sweet again? I'm used to grumpy because we have the two Quakers and Quakers are moody as all get-out.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He's there if he's getting frisky. There are simple hormone-reduction techniques that can get him out of breeding mode, which will be good for both you and him. He doesn't have a mate and is too young to breed anyway, so being hormonal doesn't do anything but create stress.


----------

